# National Puppy Day



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I missed it as it was actually yesterday 3/23.
This is a much more meaningful celebration than Pudding Day or Plaid Day.

Gunner & Sophia are pictured below. No, these aren't pups, but they identify as such.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

Beautiful pups! I have a smooth-coated Collie, named Spruce. Like Lassie without all of the hair. She is 6 months old. Winnie, my chocolate lab is 5. She occasionally acts like a pup


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

No eyes can look deeper into our souls than those of a dog.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My boy when he was a pup








Here he is a couple months ago.


----------

